# False roof over a doublewide mobile home



## joedeartay (Jun 1, 2008)

My shingles have reached their age for recommended replacement and I am considering installing a false roof over the entire house so I can cover the patio and walkways. I will need to extend the front out five feet and the back out about 14 feet. I'd like to use sheet metal sheeting to match what is on the barn and shop. I was thinking this would be fairly straight forward, but after reading several posts here I am beginning to wonder.

My first plan was to raise the roof about two feet but I then found out the power company would have the move the electrical wires so now I'm trying to figure an alternative. 

The new roof would be 50'WX82'L and the area of biggest concern is the 14' patio.

The house is located in Virginia, so we get some snow but not a lot of snow.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

Moving the lines here in VA hasn't been too much of a problem. I don't even think they charge for it in the case of homeowners. 
Otherwise, I don't see an issue. Check with the local BI and see what the post footings need to be.


----------

